# Dynatek Cdi



## JRamz19 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys i am looking to get a dynatek for my 11 650i, but i have heard that many guys plug in their cdi and the bike begins to run funny. i do not want that to happen to mine. do yall have any suggestions on where to get one or what to do to make the bike run good once you plug it in? by the way my brute is bone stock except for the 27in zillas. any info is greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## 2Tall (Oct 6, 2011)

I heard nothing but good things on the Dynatek when researching prior to buying mine. The only miss I read about was some 750s required shimming the needles and going to 40 pilot jets, and It wasn't need on the 650i models since they where jetted differently from the factory. I haven't had a single issue since installing mine. Probably the best bang for the buck power mod for a brute.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Run Funny? None run funny. Some 750s need larger pilots and shims on the needles, but they still run like a bat-out-a-hell even without doing it. No 650 I ever herd of had issues. Just unplug the old and plug-in the new. You can always get them from their web site or on ebay.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Nothing but good things to say about my Dynatek I had in my 09 750i, I recently bought an MSD then sold the DYnatek to a buddy who is using it in his 2010 750i and again nothing but good things they really wake your quad up!


----------



## JRamz19 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input fellas. yeah i have read that when some guys have plugged in their dynatek it would bog down when you give it gas or it idles awkardly. i have been holding off on getting one because some of the things ive read, but by what yall are saying it seems like i should just go for it. do yall know of any places with a good deal on them? where did yall get your dynateks? thanks again.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

Had my dynatech for 3 years now with no problems. Got it at my dealer. Went from being able to wheelie in low gear to being able to wheelie in high gear with ease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Best thing I ever did for my Brute...

Go for it. Got mine on eBay. Just get ready to have a silly grin when ya' grab the throttle.


----------



## Patchal (Feb 27, 2012)

How are the dynatek ignition coils?


----------



## JRamz19 (Mar 16, 2012)

ok thanks for the info guys. i went searching online for the dynatek and there is alot of other dynatek products. All i need is the chip right? i just plug it in and go, i dont need to mess with anything else right? i want to get it right cause yall have convinced me to just pull the trigger and get it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JRamz19 said:


> ok thanks for the info guys. i went searching online for the dynatek and there is alot of other dynatek products. All i need is the chip right? i just plug it in and go, i dont need to mess with anything else right? i want to get it right cause yall have convinced me to just pull the trigger and get it.


 
This one:

Dyna CDI FS Ignition System Kawasaki Brute Force 750 Black Rev Box Dynatek | eBay


Although when you get it it might have this lable on it.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The Moose CDI is the same also Dynatek makes they're Cdi's for them. Not the power module the whole CDI.

KAWI RULES


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Do it ..........Do it


----------

